# CCs from Airport Duty Free Store: Usually Good ?



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Hi everyone - I'm trying to determine the first time I smoked a CC. Many years ago, my boss at the time brought me a CC that he bought on his return from a business trip in Germany. After all these years, I don't remember the maker or vitola of that stick. (I was a young guy at the time & had no knowledge of CCs.) And, I don't recall if I actually smoked it or not. I do recall that he said he bought it at an airport duty free shop - - either it was in Germany or perhaps while making plane connections at Heathrow airport in the U.K. My boss wasn't a cigar smoker, but just grabbed one for me. A very kind gesture on his part.

Are most CCs purchased in airport duty free shops authentic or not ? Has this situation changed any from past years ? Thank you -


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Most are authentic, particularly in Europe, but storage conditions vary widely. 

If overseas, your best bet is a LCdH, but they're not always convenient.

Very nice of your boss, btw.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Bob hit the nail on the head.:vs_cool:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Thanks for your comments guys. I appreciate it.

I still don't remember actually smoking that CC way back then. But, I probably did - no reason I wouldn't have. As I mentioned, I didnt note what it was. But, I don't recall that the cigar seemed unusual to my inexperienced eye back then. It was likely some kind of robusto of mild to medium strength, or it woulda made more of an impression on my memory.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

bpegler said:


> Most are authentic, particularly in Europe, but storage conditions vary widely.
> 
> If overseas, your best bet is a LCdH, but they're not always convenient.
> 
> Very nice of your boss, btw.


Bingo!


----------

